# visa fee refund



## rsglam (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Does anyone know under which circumstances is it possible to get a refund after having paid for a visa fee? This is a weird situation: afraid that my husband might not get an invitation to apply for a 189 visa through Skillselect (as he is able to claim only 60 points), I decided to submit another EOI for myself and to apply for state sponsorship. 

I got invited to apply for a 190 visa sponsored by Western Australia and I've already paid the fee and uploaded most of the required documents (though I'm still waiting for a CO). Meanwhile, my husband just got invited to apply for a 189! We'd rather have this one, of course, but I don't know if we can get a refund... Also if we eventually apply for this one too, what happens? Does the previous visa get automatically cancelled or do I have to explain the situation to DIAC?

Thanks!!!


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

rsglam said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know under which circumstances is it possible to get a refund after having paid for a visa fee? This is a weird situation: afraid that my husband might not get an invitation to apply for a 189 visa through Skillselect (as he is able to claim only 60 points), I decided to submit another EOI for myself and to apply for state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi rsglam,

From experience, they do not give refunds for a redrawal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Non, DIAC do not give refunds. Their are very limited circumstance they give them and it would usually be when they withdraw your appliction.


----------



## rsglam (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks you guys.
I'll try to contact them, nevertheless...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rsglam said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know under which circumstances is it possible to get a refund after having paid for a visa fee? This is a weird situation: afraid that my husband might not get an invitation to apply for a 189 visa through Skillselect (as he is able to claim only 60 points), I decided to submit another EOI for myself and to apply for state sponsorship.
> 
> ...



When is your EOI 'Date in effect'.


----------



## rsglam (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> When is your EOI 'Date in effect'.


Are you referring to the date I submitted the EOI or the date I got invited to apply?

Thanks!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

if u already have invite 189, (i guess OCT 15, like I do)

why wud u want to apply 190?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sorry got it now.

U wont get refund for 190, i suggest stick to it. Its in higher Priority (PG3). U will get grant faster than 189.

In case u dont wanna go to Perth, & apply 189 parallel - u can do so by paying AUD3060 (but most likely this one will take longer time).

And the rule is the one Granted last, cancels the previous one. eg. If 189 Grant comes later, it will cancel 190


----------



## rsglam (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have to ponder if it pays off to spend all that money on the 189 visa... 
Skillselect is really speeding up the whole process and I think there are people already with their 189 visa grants. This means the entire process took at most about 4/5 months, just a bit longer than the 190 visa processing these days.


----------



## dbmurphy (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi rsglam, congrats to your husband.

I'm interested why you'd say 'only had 60 points'. Isn't that sufficient? Do your chances of an invite increase if you have higher points? I don't recall seeing that on Skillselect. Or am I mistaken.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

The higher your points the more likely you will be selected for an invite. They will invite all those with 65, 70 or more before inviting those with 60.


----------



## dubailaser1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Usually such a thing is allowed when there has been a big sudden shift in the visa policy at the government level.


----------



## rsglam (Oct 16, 2012)

dbmurphy said:


> Hi rsglam, congrats to your husband.
> 
> I'm interested why you'd say 'only had 60 points'. Isn't that sufficient? Do your chances of an invite increase if you have higher points? I don't recall seeing that on Skillselect. Or am I mistaken.


Hi dbmurphy,

Thank you,

The threshold to be invited is 60 points, you may or not be invited, it's not 100% sure (at least that's what I read somewhere at Skillselect)... So, the higher the score, the faster the invitation (though EOI submission date is also taken into account). When the initial invitation rounds results came out, I thought we didn't have much of a chance...


----------

